
Show HN: Papyrs – build wiki/intranet sites drag&drop or Markdown - wim
https://papyrs.com/
======
wim
We've worked on this for the past years and we're finally launching!

Papyrs is for teams and companies who want to create an (internal) site to
share knowledge, news, docs, etc. It's a new take on the old-school "intranet"
(like Confluence/SharePoint) with a widget-based editor (which you can toggle
between visual drag&drop and markdown mode). You can jump in the trial right
away at [https://papyrs.com/try/](https://papyrs.com/try/) and we're really
proud of how well the editor works. With the Sublime-text style command bar
creating pages is super fun. Any feedback is welcome!

